
A simple Go package to fetch lyrics from Wikia - mamal
https://github.com/mamal72/golyrics
======
mamal
This is a simple scrapper package to fetch lyrics data from the Wikia website.
It's my first Go package and I'm sure there are a lot of ways to improve it.
Suggestions, issues or PRs are welcomed!

